# Kitchen Gas Turn off Upside Down?



## taguilar8855 (Mar 22, 2017)

Due to my cabinets location I needed to install the gas turn off valve upside down. Is there any issue with this? No leaks or problems so far...


----------



## Calrooter (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh Boy!!!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I hope your homeowners insurance is up to date.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Beat it loser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Saw one similar to that have a leak out of the packing and cause a house to removes its own walls. It must be installed with the handle perfectly level.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is it amateur hour again? That doesn't look up to code. Not enough un-threaded pipe exposed.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Call a licensed plumber to install your stove.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

If you leave it like that, you'll die!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

taguilar8855 said:


> Due to my cabinets location I needed to install the gas turn off valve upside down. Is there any issue with this? No leaks or problems so far...


I see your not online now, so I'm quoting you so you get a notification.

Call your local plumber now! Whatever the night/evening rate is, pay it! Your family's lives and your's is worth more than a few hundred bucks!


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Gas turn off valve?????


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MECH-MAN said:


> Gas turn off valve?????


Personally I like turn on valves myself, but everyone has their own preference.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh wow, leave the structure your in extreme danger with the valve like that............


----------

